# spur thighed tortoise



## geordiegaviino (Mar 26, 2010)

We have just gotten two spur thighed tortoises from a family members friend who couldnt care for them anymore (health issues ect..) They are two and six months. She admits that she may not of been given the best life they deserved and wasnt 100% sure what food is best for them ect... (she mainly fed them lettuce and greens) and how long they can live for. 

What food would people on here say is best for them and how long can they live up to. We have took them on knowing that potentially they may out live us but i have heard that different species have different life expectancies. We have bought a book on tortoises but it doesnt go into too much detail. Its manily explains about hibernation, illnesses and breeding. Also would it be best to get them a vet check up to make sure they are fit and healthy (even known they seem perfectly fine)?


----------



## wizzasmum (Aug 4, 2008)

geordiegaviino said:


> We have just gotten two spur thighed tortoises from a family members friend who couldnt care for them anymore (health issues ect..) They are two and six months. She admits that she may not of been given the best life they deserved and wasnt 100% sure what food is best for them ect... (she mainly fed them lettuce and greens) and how long they can live for.
> 
> What food would people on here say is best for them and how long can they live up to. We have took them on knowing that potentially they may out live us but i have heard that different species have different life expectancies. We have bought a book on tortoises but it doesnt go into too much detail. Its manily explains about hibernation, illnesses and breeding. Also would it be best to get them a vet check up to make sure they are fit and healthy (even known they seem perfectly fine)?


Hi there 
Have a look on my website for basic details on how to keep and feed them. Tortsmad UK ~ Hatchling Tortoise Caresheet Follow the advise for hatchlings for these two as they will still be small. I would hold off taking to the vets if they are eating and behaving normally, for now. They can live upwards of 100 years so you will need to make provisions for their second owner no doubt  A vet will be unable to tell if they are fit and well just by looking at them but I wold take a faecal sample and have it tested for parasites as I imagine they came from a pet shop and could be wild caught and carrying parasites, which in captive conditions will just get worse if not treated. The vet needs to be looking for eggs rather than actual worms and also ask him/her to check for protozoa which can make a tortoise quite ill over time.
Hope this helps
Sue
Welcome to Tortsmad Welcome to t
Tortsmad : Tortsmad


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Please do not feed them lettuce and greens.
Torts should be fed safe washed weeds from your garden.
To find a list of safe weeds to feed try this forum and also read through and find outr more about your new pets.
Somany people feed wrong diets and keep themin wrong conditions which is so sad when the internet is in most homes.
A little research can make an animals life much happier.
Shelled Warriors Forums - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## wizzasmum (Aug 4, 2008)

toddy said:


> Please do not feed them lettuce and greens.
> Torts should be fed safe washed weeds from your garden.
> To find a list of safe weeds to feed try this forum and also read through and find outr more about your new pets.
> Somany people feed wrong diets and keep themin wrong conditions which is so sad when the internet is in most homes.
> ...


Many lettuces are fine to feed to tortoises, just not iceberg. The key is to give variety. Some greens are fine too so long as not from the brassica family which prevents uptake of calcium if fed in any quantity. 
Many seeds sold on some internet forums are also harmful. I would always buy from herbiseed. The tortoise mix here is based on research into wild tortoises diets.
Hope this helps
Sue
Welcome to Tortsmad Welcome to t


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

weeds, weeds and more weeds!

the best site i can recommend to you is Tortoise Table Home - The Tortoise table

just make sure people dont tell you the spur thighed tortoise is the same as the african spurred tortoise

(didnt realise this thread was like 3 years old! oops  )


----------

